# Craftsman Riding mower



## RKDOC

This mower does nothing when the key is turned to start. It has a new battery. It will crank if I jump the two big posts on the solenoid, but won't start. I have bypassed the seat switch, didn't solve problem. It doesn't seem to have a neutral switch. On the pedal switch there are 4 wires coming out, two white and two black. Does anyone know which wires to jump so I can check to see if the pedal switch is at fault?

Also I am wondering if there is a sequence for testing the key switch? I am wondering if the switch could be the problem sence it doesn't seem to be turning on the fuel solenoid. If the fuel solenoid were on wouldn't the engine start when I am jumping the ignition solenoid?

Thanks for the help.

The mower
Craftsman Model 917.270414 Serial 072098B001693

Engine B&S 13.5 HP
Model 28U707 Type 1174.E1 Code 98040920


----------



## 30yearTech

First thing to do is locate the fuse and make sure it's good. If that checks out then test the wires that plug into the side of the solenoid. One of the wires (I think the white one) should be hot when the key is turned to the start position. I am pretty sure this unit interlocks through the grounding wire that goes to the starter solenoid (I think it's the black wire). Let me know what you find out and we will go from there.


----------



## RKDOC

Thanks 30 year. The white wire is not hot when the key is in the start position.(niether is the black one) I am hoping to be able to test the switches since the entire deck has to be removed to get to the clutch/brake saftey switch. 

Thanks for the help.

Are wiring diagrams available for these machines?


----------



## 30yearTech

Did you find the fuse?

The safety switches are usually under the fuel tank down on the chassis near the steering shaft. 

The ground circuit grounds near the back of the tractor and if the ground is bad the safety interlock will not activate the starter solenoid even if the safety switches are good. You should also test the solenoid to make sure it's working properly.


----------



## RKDOC

The fuse looked good, However I did replace it just to be sure. How do I test the solenoid? If I am not getting power to the solenoid when I turn the key to start, Would this indicate a bad key switch?

Thanks for the help.

I will check the ground.


----------



## RKDOC

I took the plug off the key switch. I have no continuity between the white wire on the solenoid and any of the terminals on the key switch. The black wire (two wires hooked together) on the solenoid has continuity to 5 of the 7 connections on the key switch.

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech

RKDOC said:


> The fuse looked good, However I did replace it just to be sure. How do I test the solenoid? If I am not getting power to the solenoid when I turn the key to start, Would this indicate a bad key switch?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I will check the ground.


Disconnect both little wires that are plugged into the side of starter solenoid. Using jumper wires, ground either one of the small terminals to a known good ground on the chassis or engine, then jump the other terminal to the hot (power) cable on the solenoid. This will activate the solenoid and send power to the starter, if the solenoid is good.

Make sure that the ignition switch is getting power to it and that when the key is in the start position that the wire hooked to the terminal marked with an "S" has power.

I am not 100% sure that the power side to the starter solenoid is not also run through the switches, so you might have to test for power with the clutch depressed and blades disengaged.


----------



## RKDOC

I jumpered the starter solenoid as instructed and the mower started!!. I checked and do have power to the key switch. I checked again and I still have no power to the starter solenoid when I turn the key to start. Unless I am not understanding how this works I would assume I must have a bad key switch. (power at the key switch but not sending it to the solenoid to activate)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## 30yearTech

I am out in the field right know so I cannot send you a diagram of the wiring set up, but if I remember I will send you one when I get in this evening.

The key switch may not be the problem as the line travels through both safety switches before it reaches the solenoid. Check the starter switch for power out when the key is in the start position, the terminal that should activate the solenoid should be marked with an "S", if no power out of the switch then the switch is bad, if you have power then the problem most likely lies in the blade or clutch/brake switch.


----------



## 30yearTech

This wiring diagram picture should be just like your rider I believe, hope this will help some


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=58457&stc=1&d=1209044306
Wiring_Diag.JPG


----------



## RKDOC

Thanks 30 Year. The wiring diagram was a great help. Checked the saftey switches, traced the wiring. Everthing checked good. Had continuity where I should and when I should. Thought what the heck!! Put it all back together and it started right up. I assume that one of the switch connectors must have gotten corroded over the winter. Unplugging and plugging back together must have cleaned so it made a cnnection.

I learned a lot through the process though.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## emoore005

Diagram helped me also. Thanks ernie


----------



## gumsadma

*Wiring Diagram*

Does anyone have a wiring diagram that does not have ALL the switches?


----------



## 30yearTech

gumsadma said:


> Does anyone have a wiring diagram that does not have ALL the switches?


A wiring diagram of what?

If there are switches in the application then they are going to show on a wiring diagram. Switches will only show on a diagram if they were present in the original design. You can eliminate any switch by wiring directly around it, or in the case of a switch that is normally closed but open when activated, you can just break the circuit.


----------



## pmb0201

*wiring diagram*

Do you by chance have a wiring diagram for Craftsman riding mower model #917-252501? Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt

pmb0201 said:


> Do you by chance have a wiring diagram for Craftsman riding mower model #917-252501? Thanks


Welcome.I couldn't find a diagram for 917.252501,but her is a link to the 917.252502 owners manual which has the wiring diagram.Hope this helps.

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0804243.pdf


----------



## twysted

This is really discerting as i have the same problem, i can start it if i jump the 2 big posts on the solenoid. there is less then 2 volts coming from the key switch in the start position. I been looking for a new key switch but have been unable to find one so far for this lawn tractor. any help would be appreciated


----------



## usmcgrunt

twysted said:


> This is really discerting as i have the same problem, i can start it if i jump the 2 big posts on the solenoid. there is less then 2 volts coming from the key switch in the start position. I been looking for a new key switch but have been unable to find one so far for this lawn tractor. any help would be appreciated


Hello and Welcome.Before ordering a new switch,make sure"ALL"electric connections and switch terminals are absolutely clean and making good contact.Switch number 144921 is now replaced with switch number 178744 and is available from Sears parts for $22.67 and is item #30 on the diagram..Hope this helps.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/1509200/10039290/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


----------

